
Buddhist Monks Discovered America Before Columbus (1998) - mmphosis
http://www.lindseywilliams.org/?LAL_Archives/Buddhist_Monks_Discovered_America_Before_Columbus.htm~mainFrame
======
contingencies
I am in China right now. I have actually translated that text from Chinese to
English out of interest.

IIRC it's incredibly vague, with a long string of generally disconnected
locations with little identifiable information. Scholars have determined that
it relates to Southeast Asia (a path south past Vietnam toward Indonesia)
however the specific route is debated.

IIRC the origin of the identification of the destinations described lie in a
very poor interpretation published 100 years ago.

------
codezero
Gotta love unsourced blog posts that existed before people could fact check on
Wikipedia!

~~~
huxley
On that note:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusang](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusang)

